# DIRECTV: TVApps Q4 2009 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Beginning at 4am ET on Friday, June 19 DIRECTV will be releasing the Public Beta of TVApps for DIRECTV receivers.

TVApps are applications from DIRECTV and third parties that bring more to your TV.

*Accessing the site*

To update the settings for TVApps on your receiver, simply click here. All DIRECTV Internet Connected receivers should be able to access TVApps by pressing {RIGHT ARROW} on the remote.

*Creating TVApps*

You can create your own TVApps. Simply access the Developers section at the bottom of the TVApps web page noted below.

*TVApps Website*: http://tvapps.directv.com

If you have any issues or simply want to discuss TVApps .. this is the place.

This thread will be rebooted every so often to keep it to a manageable size.


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

I have not been able to get the TV Apps to work on any of my HD DVR's (HR20 & 22).
Nothing happens when I press the right arrow on either remote.
Both are connected to the Internet and both have no trouble accessing and downloading from On Demand.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

_Copy / Paste from the other Apps thread:_

I too was not able to get TV Apps (Widgets) working originally and, just like you, everything else was working fine.

It turned out that my Linksys router, which was an old brand, just did not let the Apps work. I have no idea why and tried everything within my router's settings to get it to work, including Network Services (which some say has nothing to do with Apps).

I found this out be doing a simple test, plug the DVR directly into your cable/dsl modem and assign an IP address to your DVR if need be. Also, make sure you are not on a channel that has some type of interactive content.

After doing this, Apps worked fine so there was something within the router that prevented Apps from functioning.

I got tired of trying to get this to work with that router that I just swapped it out for a different brand Linksys. That router worked also. I have since changed my router again but opted for a Belkin Wireless N which has been working flawlessly since.

Try this and see if your Apps work. You might have to reboot/restart the receiver(s) as well.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Anyone else loose the NOAA Weather Radar app? I don't see it on the web site anymore and it nolonger appears on my STB's that I had it set up on.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

RAD said:


> Anyone else loose the NOAA Weather Radar app? I don't see it on the web site anymore and it nolonger appears on my STB's that I had it set up on.


Mine are gone also. Still have the Forecast ones, but radar has dropped off the screen.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (May 25, 2008)

RAD said:


> Anyone else loose the NOAA Weather Radar app? I don't see it on the web site anymore and it nolonger appears on my STB's that I had it set up on.


Mine are gone as well. However, when I go into the Apps Store is shows that I still have it, but it is grayed out.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Oogie Pringle said:


> Mine are gone as well. However, when I go into the Apps Store is shows that I still have it, but it is grayed out.


I have had them do that before, and later they will show back up again.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

My App is gone again?
Now what happened?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

The one useful app is gone. Why did they get rid of the radar?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

itzme said:


> The one useful app is gone. Why did they get rid of the radar?


It may be just a temp thing.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

itzme said:


> The one useful app is gone. Why did they get rid of the radar?


Is there a BBQ weekend coming up?  That's usually when it comes down (coincidence).

*I have received no emails as to why it's been removed.*

In the past, I was notified when it was taken offline with an explanation as to why. This time, nothing. When I check it's status under the development area, it shows "DISAPPROVED". Not sure why as I had it approved for months.

I will update this thread if I hear anything.

Question: When did The Weather Channel interactive piece (on the 8's?) have a radar? Recently? If so, hmmmm.

*I have a gripe that I want to vent.*

TV App developers do this for free. There is no compensation for the hard work that goes into some of these Apps. Some of them are informative and useful, some are just for fun.

The one thing that I look forward to is how my Apps are rated and where it stands in the "Top TV App" listing. That is my only gauge and what I consider compensation in that my Apps are shown some kind of limelight. At first it was fun and exciting to see private Apps in the top 5. That is not possible in the current way these Apps are deployed. The default DirecTv Apps that are added to the dock automatically make hitting this goal unachievable.

That leaves one other possible way of getting some kind of recognition.
"Featured TV Apps".

You would think that this list would be hard to get into. Imagine, getting recognized by DirecTv and have your App prominent on their App web site. Maybe even included in their Flash presentation showing these Apps.

But as I view this featured list currently being displayed prominently on their site, we are presented by a new App from Showtime that is described as such:


> DEXTER TV Hacker 1.0
> Fool your friends! Make it appear as if Dexter slashed a hole in your TV and customize the message.
> 
> Downloads: 897


Do you see the irony here?
My NOAA Radar app had well over 20,000+ downloads.
My App was useful.

Do I have to make an App that makes it look like someone splattered paint on your television to get some attention?

Sorry DirecTv. I don't see the point in making TV Apps anymore.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Huskie_2009 said:


> Is there a BBQ weekend coming up?  That's usually when it comes down (coincidence).
> 
> *I have received no emails as to why it's been removed.*
> 
> ...


Huskie, I actually thought about alot of what you said here when they cut the Radar. I think they may want us to flip over to the 8s or worse, their useless slow ACTIVE button. If so, it is really making me mad, too!

You may have been a victim of your own success here. Radar was the most popular and useful app- no question! I guess a Starz add or a random number lotto app is more important to DTV. Ethically, they should tell you what is going on here. And thank you for updating us on what you know, or don't know. Also thank you for building useful apps, and I really hope you decide to continue.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

IMHO everyone that misses the radar TVApp should submit an e-mail to DirecTV letting them know you're upset it was removed. I also think you should ask what DirecTV's policy will be with TVApps, will the remove apps without any notice or replacement?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A reminder that petitions and similar calls to action are not permitted according to forum rules. 

Recommending a course of individual action is ok, trying to get a whole group together is not. 

Thanks.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

It would be nice if DirecTV would insert a note next to a APP, on the APPs web page, just letting us know there is a problem with it, when it is taken down.


----------



## stwatkins (Sep 30, 2009)

As a developer - we want to be able to build useful DirecTV TV Apps.

I've tried to find information from DirecTV via 2 forums, twitter message directly to them and a customer service email on how to build apps like the NFL one - all with no success.

The Developer's kit that is released to the public only allows you to submit apps that are static images for the most part - snapshots of data.

They do not show you how to build interactive apps like the NFL App.

Our company (IMKI Widgets) built the Lottery App as a proof of concept for ourselves - just to see if we could get a simple app built and accepted and how the process worked - I'm happy it got submitted and approved, but trust me, we have much better ideas.

To the people at DirecTV who released the SDK, please provide more information to us developers so we can build more useful interactive apps for your users, otherwise, why have this platform? 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A reminder that petitions and similar calls to action are not permitted according to forum rules.


Specifically:


Forum Rules said:


> (g) disseminate off-topic messages on forums promoting any product, service, web site, charity, board or venture, or promote boards on the Service through unsolicited electronic mail messages to third parties. If a user continuously posts links to other forums or web sites giving the appearance of advertising that site whether on or off topic, it will be considered SPAM and the posts will be removed. Links to online petitions or calls for class action lawsuits are not allowed.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone found out more about why the radar apply was removed ? I miss it!


----------



## lsbrodsky (Dec 3, 2005)

I also miss the radar APP; it is the only one I use.
Larry


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

harsh said:


> Specifically:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Forum Rules
> > (g) disseminate off-topic messages on forums promoting any product, service, web site, charity, board or venture, or promote boards on the Service through unsolicited electronic mail messages to third parties. If a user continuously posts links to other forums or web sites giving the appearance of advertising that site whether on or off topic, it will be considered SPAM and the posts will be removed. Links to online petitions or calls for class action lawsuits are not allowed.


Sorry Harsh but the only thing close to what you quoted is 


> Links to online petitions or calls for class action lawsuits are not allowed.


of which neither was done.

I'm not condoning anything here and I have yet to hear why it's been removed. In the past, if it caused an issue on some receivers, I was notified quickly telling me what the issue was. So far, nothing has been communicated to me. I have checked the App directly and it is working fine, just as it has been since it was last approved months ago.



stwatkins said:


> ...
> To the people at DirecTV who released the SDK, please provide more information to us developers so we can build more useful interactive apps for your users, otherwise, why have this platform?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Steve,

We've been asking for this information for some time. There is so much potential IF we can build more interactive Apps.

What we're stuck with right now is a static image which is really sad.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I submitted the following question on the DirecTV web site:

_"What happened to the NOAA weather radar TVApp? This was a very useful and popular TVApp but it's now gone. Why was it removed? Will this be a standard practice that applications can/will be removed without any notice or replacement? Not at all happy with this applications removal."_

The response I got this evening from DirecTV:

_" would like to inform you that we did not remove the radar TV application from the Weather Channel. It might that you are having a technical problem with the application itself. Because we are limited to what we can troubleshoot by email, but we want to ensure your system is up and running again as quickly as possible. You may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums where other customers share solutions to many DIRECTV receiver and entertainment system related questions. Just visit http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp to learn more."_

Don't these folks read the e-mails that were sent in since they aren't reading what I send? I talk about TVApps, they talk about The Weather Channel.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If you go to the TVApps site....and if you have included the NOAA weather radar in your TVApps list previously...you'll notice its now grayed out in the list.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you go to the TVApps site....and if you have included the NOAA weather radar in your TVApps list previously...you'll notice its now grayed out in the list.


Yes, it is also grayed out on My Apps when I access TV Apps on the DVR.

Does anyone know why ?


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

I emailed a D* contact.

Got a reply but they did not know what happened to it on Friday.

They made it active again but I am unable to check it myself at this time.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I can confirm that its back and working, hooray! I had just sent a complaint this morning. I wonder if they reply. I'm just glad to see it back, for Huskie and for me!


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for checking and confirming it itzme. 

We still don't know how it got turned off though and if it's going to happen again in the future.

I'm just glad it's back on.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Huskie_2009 said:


> I emailed a D* contact.
> 
> Got a reply but they did not know what happened to it on Friday.
> 
> They made it active again but I am unable to check it myself at this time.


Congrats man ... Just confirmed it's back on my TV screen.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Something has happened now to the way this App is hitting my website for the radar.

DirecTv does not appear to be sending any of the optional parameters correctly. 
It is acting as if the parameters are not set and it is just passing along the default parameters with your zipcode.

Might have to go through the "Options" settings to confirm each parameter. I can try this later tonight. Using the DirecTv website might also be a way to force the parameter values. It should also be quicker using their website.


----------



## lsbrodsky (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, indeed!

Larry


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

CopyCat said:


> Yes, it is also grayed out on My Apps when I access TV Apps on the DVR.
> 
> Does anyone know why ?


Never got an answer from tech forums or email, but

It's back, thank you DirecTV


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Radar back here also.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Received another response about the incorrect parameter values being passed to my App.

DirecTv has fixed the issue and I can now confirm it is working correctly from their website. The "Get More Info" for the radar is now showing the correct values as well as seeing correct values in the host logs of receivers directly getting the App.

It appears to be back to normal.


----------



## lsbrodsky (Dec 3, 2005)

I had to delete and reload to get the radar that I wanted rather than zipcode default, but all is well!
Larry


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Huskie_2009 said:


> Received another response about the incorrect parameter values being passed to my App.
> 
> DirecTv has fixed the issue and I can now confirm it is working correctly from their website. The "Get More Info" for the radar is now showing the correct values as well as seeing correct values in the host logs of receivers directly getting the App.
> 
> It appears to be back to normal.


*If you type in a name in: "TV App Display Name" **and uncheck **"TV App Default Display Name" should the name you entered in TV App Display Name appear on your TV screen? Every time I uncheck "TV App Default Display Name", it is checked again, next time I go back to the preference screen. The reason I ask is that I have two different radar locations set up and they both read Weather Radar, on the TV screen and there is no way to tell which one is what, unless you open the APP. *


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Awaiting delivery of Brazil visa from Houston consulate (not cheap!)
I chose Portugese(Brazil) so maybe I will learn a few useful words?


----------



## imtired1959 (Nov 5, 2007)

So I have tried DMZ for the HR21 IP address. I have even upgraded the firmware on my Dlink DIR 655 router. 

Now I have a new problem...

When I hit the right arrow, the apps still do not come up, BUT
NOW IT LOCKS OUT MY ABILITY TO CHANGE CHANNELS WITH EITHER THE CHANNEL UP/DOWN OR NUMERICAL ENTRY!!!

I have to turn the HR21 off and on (NOTE: not recycle power) to be able to change channels.

Directv must have received an advance copy of "HOW TO DESIGN AN OPERATING SYSTEM" Written by Bill Gates.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Posted before the discussion got moved:


I do have port forwarding enabled on my router, I am successfully connected to the internet and network services is congratulating me.

The active channel (that used to work before apps were rolled out) no longer populates the fields. 
The red button sports ticker no longer shows up (also used to work before apps were rolled out).

No amount of red button resets, or reconfiguring ports from manual to auto, or enable or disable upnp will allow apps to work.

My receiver is an HR21-700.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

imtired1959 said:


> So I have tried DMZ for the HR21 IP address. I have even upgraded the firmware on my Dlink DIR 655 router.
> 
> Now I have a new problem...
> 
> ...


I have this same issue on my HR20-700
everything had been working fine until recently


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I just noticed that they finally fixed the time issue with the NFL App. It was always showing pacific time, but now shows the correct central time for me. So maybe sending in the requests to fix it actually paid off.


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> I just noticed that they finally fixed the time issue with the NFL App.


Thanks for helping me get my brain in gear this morning. I read your post and went out to the living room to check on my main TV. I must have tried to launch TV Apps a half dozen times before I remembered that that DVR had been disconnected from my network. Wake up! So, I fired up the secondary DVR. Sure enough...The times are correct in the Eastern time zone, too. Interesting that the times for games after we go back on Standard time are the correct times now, but not correct for then.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Tvapps only work for me if I turn the firewall off in my Verizon Westell DSL router which I am willing to do for trouble shooting but not as a solution. In the router log I get this message for the HR20 IP address:

37 11/07/2009 15:28:09 Outbound 1 RulesDrop Packet to be dropped unless Service enabled 
IP Packet Header:
Src Addr : 192.168.1.155 Dest Addr: 67.148.74.58
TCP Packet Header:
Src Port: 39005 Dest Port: 8443
Flags: 02

38 11/07/2009 15:28:09 Outbound 1 RulesDrop Packet to be dropped unless Service enabled 
IP Packet Header:
Src Addr : 192.168.1.155 Dest Addr: 67.148.74.58
TCP Packet Header:
Src Port: 39002 Dest Port: 8443
Flags: 02

Anyone have any idea what service in the router needs to be enabled?

Since these are outbound packets that are being dropped I don't think port forwarding will help. Any suggestions on things to try?


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

I loaded up about 8 TV Apps and all work just fine but it seems to have slowed the actions of the directory quite a bit. This is on an HR20-700. Is this to be expected?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JerseyBoy said:


> Tvapps only work for me if I turn the firewall off in my Verizon Westell DSL router which I am willing to do for trouble shooting but not as a solution. In the router log I get this message for the HR20 IP address:
> 
> 37 11/07/2009 15:28:09 Outbound 1 RulesDrop Packet to be dropped unless Service enabled
> IP Packet Header:
> ...


TVApps is not playing well here either using WIN7, AT&T's westell modem, and Microsoft Essentials' firewall either.

Not a high priority here, so haven't had much time to putz with it.


----------

